#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Paranormal Phenomena >  >  >  Ouija Boards, Satan and Bad spirts!!

## Kevin O'F

Hello group, I have a question or two regarding Ouija Boards, now Im new to Satanism and just recently dedicated, but I was wondering whats the real danger of me using a ouija board, I dont belive in the what I belive is slander against Satans demons such as films about them possesing people usually young inoccent girls and belived that Satans demons providing your not out to offend or blatently use them then like Satan there good and friendly. Now I have heard from one of my email groups that a ouija board is a good way of talking to and finding out your about and who your guardian demon is. I thought maybe naive of me that all spirts where gonna be o.k. Now I dont really know about ghosts and sprits but I started thinking everything paranormal was gonna be good but I just heard a story on how a guy just had to have his house blessed because of opening via a medium a ouija board and as they the guy and his friends were talking to some friendly ghosts in came a visitor, a bad man!!! the medium said and proceded to mess things up and cause havoc. And the medium couldnt get rid of this spirt.

Now what I wanted to know is does Satan have any relationship with bad entitys and could it happen to me even though I am dedicated and a part of Lucifers family?. And is a ouija board really a reliable tool to use or will I get more lies than truths if my guardian demon or any of Satans demons isnt the one communicating? Also would you reccomend using a board or just wait till Ive opened my 3rd eye and meditated and wait for my demon to revial itself to me?

O.K guys thanx for your time hope I dont sound stupid..

Take Care

Kevin..

----------


## Kevin O'F

Thanx Fortuna!!!

----------

